# Board and train. NO



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

This is precisely one reason why I would never board and train. You never truly know what will happen when you leave. 
https://petrescuereport.com/2016/video-alleges-abusive-dog-training-oceanside/


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

This is why you do your research, get references, go visit, watch the trainer training, ect... I don't think it is fair to paint all board and train operations with the same brush. Just because one mistreats dogs does not mean they are all terrible places with abusive trainers. That is not fair to those places that do provide quality training and care.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, the folks who have been training my dog and me for the past year have a board and train option so I have pretty good idea of what would happen...

It's like anything in life...there are good and bad facilities and due diligence is required.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I said that is one reason I would never board and train. same reason when my kids were young my wife didn't work outside of the home. I wanted to know who was disciplining them and how. while not all board and train places are abusive " I would bet 97% aren't at all" it isn't something I wanna have to worry about.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

There are places I would trust. But that article right there puts a black eye on the business. If I had to do boarding or board and train, I'd hope that a place would put in as much care or at least have enough respect to treat my or any animal in its care with as much compassion as I would. 
But then again, there are scum holes all over.


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> This is precisely one reason why I would never board and train. You never truly know what will happen when you leave.
> https://petrescuereport.com/2016/video-alleges-abusive-dog-training-oceanside/


Just horrible...I would never ever ever do it....MAYBE if they have cameras 24/7 at the facility but...I'm more fan of learning with my dog.

That video is just horrible, poor dog no matter what the dog's problem was they just do not deserve to be treated that way. What a bad person.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Most are not great I am sure. But, I would allow my current trainer to board and train my dog with zero hesitation. None. It all has to do with her though. She's a terrific person and well respected in the training community and GSD community. I'm not even sure if she does it. But, I would do it in a heartbeat if I was struggling and she recommended it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have taken my 3 dogs to a total of 4 different trainers. 1. Kathy, she helped me when I first got Rosko. Positive mostly trainer I would trust her and she does board and train. 2. Dan was a goofy guy who I went with Rosko to one puppy class and never went back. He doesn't offer board and train but I wouldn't with him anyhow. 3. Is the trainer helping Athena and I with SAR training. He also board and trains. I feel I could trust him. 4. is the facility where I took rosko "flyball" and apollo "agility". they offer board and train. I feel I could trust the lady that runs that place. what would concern me wouldn't be the people that own these facilities. It would be any possible hired help that I haven't met. Now they should be able to screen their employees but you never know. 
the main reason I wouldn't board and train is I enjoy working and teaching my dogs personally. So I have always opted for the teach me to teach them. Private lessons.


----------



## Bigwillt (Mar 2, 2015)

We pick up Leo from board and train on Tuesday. He will have been there four weeks. Before I even knew they offered it we went to some public classes they offer and they were great. It's family owned and operated and no one else handles your dog. After the first two weeks we got to go work with them and Leo in private sessions. You can tell by the way they talk about it they love what they do and by the way Leo acts he had enjoyed working with them. 
If I hadn't worked with them first, I wouldn't have done it but it's a night and day difference. Having him train with them allowed me to finish my semester at school and now me wife sees the improvement and has the confidence to work with him after taking some lessons there.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow....I live within 15 minutes of there...my pup is doing a 1 week board and train starting tomorrow. I know our trainer VERY well and absolutely trust him with my dog...do your reasearch, inspect their house/facility.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Never mind...wrong Oceanside haha


----------

